# Midwest Field Trial Club (IL)



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Great weather.

Derby Results (cross-reference with EE.Net).

1. Mein -- Gierman
2. Halley -- Etchart (Edwards)
3. Breezy -- Dillow
4. Rigs -- Schmidt (Edwards)
RJ. Blue -- Gierman
J. Rattler -- Mackey
J. Rita -- Thuman (Edwards)
J. Amos -- Callahan (Edwards)

16 in Am back to the water blind.
8 in Qual back to the water marks.

Open results soon.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Open Results --

1. Diva -- Banks (Edwards)
2. Patton -- Bredeson (Voigt)
3. Dusty -- Hines
4. Twister -- Wilson (Edwards)
RJ. Cody -- Hines


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

I hope Mark took an extra trailer for the ribbons 8) 

Congrats to Mark on the Open placements and to owner Jimmy Banks on Diva's win and to Big Al Wilson on Twister's 4th.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Jimmy Banks!!!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*midwest*

Sherri,
Do you have any info on the Qual?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: midwest*



Bob May said:


> Sherri,
> Do you have any info on the Qual?


We have the callbacks following the second series, but they have ran three. All we know specifically is that eight are back for the fourth on Sunday morning.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Mrs. AmiableLabs said:


> Open Results --
> 
> 1. Diva -- Banks (Edwards)
> 2. Patton -- Bredeson (Voigt)
> ...


 Reg. names?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm sure you can cross-reference the owner's name with the registered name of the dog on EE.

kg


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Mike and Jason for the encouragement. I am on cloud nine. This is a long time coming as Diva has finished, Jammed and RJed so many trials. We have placed 3rd and several 4ths but have been waiting for this win for a long time. It's guys like you who make this sport even more addicting and enjoyable. I must give thanks and the credit to Mark & Becky Edwards and also Jeff Henard for the great work, time, and commitment that they have put into both Diva and myself. Look at Mark's results and it is very evident that he is the real deal.


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Congrats Jimmy!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmy!! We watched Diva train a lot - while we were clients of Jeff's... she's a great dog!  

Also, congrats to Hal & Sharon in the Derby - 1st place with Mein!!  

Tony & Sheril


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Jimmy! 

Also to Hal and JR :lol: Wonder how many points JR has now?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*midwestern trial*

BIG congratualtions to Jimmy and Mark!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Wesley, Tony & Sheril, Mike, & Tom, it means alot to me that you guys would take the time to send me a line. Diva so deserves it.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whoooo Hoooo!!!! Alrighty then! Congratulations Jimmy, Diva and Mark!

Well Done! 8) 

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Team Diva!!!!  

Jimmy it has been a long time coming for Diva, she is a very, very nice dog, glad that she finally got that Blue! 

And I'll second what you said about Mark Edwards being the real deal 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Amatuer as I heard-

1. Cody- Charlie Hines
2. Skeeter- Robbie Brinkley
3. ?????- Jerry Kamphuis
4. ?????- Jerry kamphuis


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I just got home --

Amateur

1. Cody -- Hines 
2. Skeeter -- Bickley
3. Beau -- Kamphuis (Q for Nat Am)
4. Gunner -- Kamphuis
RJ. Misery -- Felinski
J. Johnny -- Wolf
J. Rita -- Kirby
J. Kate -- Baumer


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Qualifying

1. Faith -- LaFave
2. Colonel -- Grand (Edwards)
3. Coyote -- Gierman
4. Dealer -- Baumer
RJ. Splash -- LaFave
J. Clyde -- Van Eimeren
J. Felon -- Butler


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Notes --

Great weather. Grounds were better than normal, complete with a rumor that the state is about to give us some permanent water on the back property.

Lots of kudos from everyone at the Saturday night party to Mark Edwards for his Open win.

Someone found Steve Amrein's judges gift (gift certificate to Days Afield) on the ground after he left. :shock: :lol: :wink: 

The existence of an unusual amount of general optimism from club members! But it was our first FT of the year. Let's see if it is still there after the other three.  :wink: 

In sum, just a great weekend spent with solid folks watching these spectacular animals do what they were created to do.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Also to Hal and JR :lol: Wonder how many points JR has now?


Well over 30. He has a slew of Seconds, and I heard he took Second again today over in Iowa. A First and a Second on the same weekend.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

As a judge I had a great time. All the help was great as was the food and drink. Bird boys were great with only 1 no bird on the flyer. Thanks to all the club members that made it happen. The contestants did a good job of getting to the stake and kept things rockin. The reception on channel 4 was great :wink: :shock: 8) 

Other than a little sunburn and a couple ticks it could not have gone better.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh crap I forgot the most important part My Co- Judge was great to.....


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Angie and Lainee and a big thanks to Mark Edwards.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations Hal & Sharon you guys had a good weekend.
Congratulations Marv, Dealer and Kate.
Congratulations to Roy and Joanne.
Congratulations to Dean Grand.
Congratulations to Robbie Bickley.
Congratulations to Mark Edwards on a huge weekend.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Miles, I did not mean to leave you out.
Congratulations to Big Al.
Congratulations Deb, keep watching Patton's son Rip, we are improving. He ran this open as well.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats Robbie.............

2 Amatuer seconds this spring with your youngster. That's pretty good I'd say.

Oh, and congrats to Mr. Avant too.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*Way da go Skeeter*

Well Skeet I see ya did it again ... 

your driver should be proud ... were ya off to next?? 

2two 2nds for the 2 yr old Blond Dog ... not bad ...222

Keep it up Rob ... give me a call when ya get a chace ....

You might want to play those numbers ... you never know ...

Bruce ... Buster and Graci 8)


----------

